# New Shrimp Maniac in Mississauga



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

LOOKING FOR CRYSTAL BLACK SHRIMPS!!

Ive been breeding shrimp for a while the yellows and reds. But now ive moved onto Crystal blacks and mosses. i have 10 different types of moss and only 6 shrimp. I was looking for people selling crystal black shrimp in the area that i could come pick up.

thanks Joe


----------

